# Cleaning Gaggia Cubika



## Brendan (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi this is my first post. I have owned a Nespresso machine for over a year and although I think the coffee is fine I decided to buy a second hand Gaggia Cubika. I live in Scotland where the water is soft so no limescale problem. But I bought the machine from someone in England. I have ran a descaler solution through it but was wondering if there is anything else I should do.?

Also I have read reviews that say the rubber seal goes on this machine quite quickly and was wondering if there is a site I could buy replacement seals .?

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Brendan

It is a good idea to replace the seals (gasket/group seal) yearly, and particularly if you have bought a second hand machine.

Are there any pressure problems, such as tiny jets of water coming out from the group head?

These are telltale signs of a hardened group seal.

There are a number of online Gaggia Spare Parts suppliers, but Scott at Happy Donkey should have these parts in stock at a very reasonable price.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know a lot about Gaggia maintainence, but I thought I'd say hi! Great to have you on the forum!


----------



## Brendan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for that. Just one other thing when I made a coffee this morning I emptied the coffee into the bin and 2 small ball bearings fell out !! Where do you think these came from ?? I ran the machine again and it seems fine but obviously they came from somewhere ?

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That sounds serious Brendan

Did your machine come with an instruction manual with exploded diagrams?

I'd be tempted to call Gaggia to see if they have any thoughts as to where these may have come from.


----------

